# Remove Rust From Paint



## Vintage-Whizzer (Apr 19, 2017)

Here is an old Whizzer model F tank which is pretty rare, but it was covered in rust.
Personally I have a deep appreciation for original finishes good or bad.
I used a rust removing acid, and applied it with a paint brush.
You can buy a rust removing acid at most auto parts stores.
For this project I used Fast Etch, and Rust Mort.
Either one will work, but I ran out of the Fast Etch, and had to switch to the rust mort.
Once the rust has been dissolved it exposes the original paint color.
It is not completely finished, but you get the point.
This will work for painted wheels, fenders, frames, etc.
Don't remove an old finish, remove the rust.
You can find a refinished bike any day of the week, but you can't always find an original finish bike.
If you have any questions, I would be more then happy to answer them.
I also apply these acids to bare metal before I paint. 
Here are some before and after pictures.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 19, 2017)

What did you use


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Apr 19, 2017)

Rust Mort, and Fast Etch.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice results


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Apr 28, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> Nice results



Thank you!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 28, 2017)

Did you just follow the directions on the can? Or how long did you leave on and how did you clean off afterwards?

Great results!

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 28, 2017)

I don't really have RUST on the Huffy frame, it's just 31 years of accumulated crud with a decent layer of blue underneath and I need to clean that off...the finish is recoverable pretty much...how to get that off?


----------



## partsguy (Apr 29, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> I don't really have RUST on the Huffy frame, it's just 31 years of accumulated crud with a decent layer of blue underneath and I need to clean that off...the finish is recoverable pretty much...how to get that off?




A rubbing compound might be best for that '66.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 2, 2017)

But what to use? I tried to find something in the hardware dept. at the store yesterday. I found the rest of what I needed.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 31, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Did you just follow the directions on the can? Or how long did you leave on and how did you clean off afterwards?
> 
> Great results!
> 
> ...



Hi Chad, I just kept on eye on the tank, and then removed the acid with water. Once you are happy with the results you can rinse it off, and either gently oil it, or wax it.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 31, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> I don't really have RUST on the Huffy frame, it's just 31 years of accumulated crud with a decent layer of blue underneath and I need to clean that off...the finish is recoverable pretty much...how to get that off?



For grime I use barbecue lighting fluid. It is cheap, breaks down grime, and doesn't hurt the paint.


----------

